# Lamictal / Lamotrigine treatment



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I have recently undergone an array of tests, SPECT being one of those. The results of the SPECT showed that I have a small cluster of over-active neurons in the left parietal lobe. This is apparently a prime indicator for mood disorder, and in my case I have been diagnosed as Bi Polar II and have been prescribed an anti-epileptic named Lamcital.

For those here that have been prescribed this drug for either Bi Polar or DP, have you noticed any alarming side effects? Most notably a drop in your ability to concentrate, memory related problems or any emotional flattening or dulling?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Nem, how goes it? Thought you weren't interested in medicating your symptoms for now. Change your mind?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I was cautious about taking another med to begin with but the BP II diagnosis sent me into a anxiety ridden depressive tail spin to the point where I have been unable to get to work or uni for the last couple of days. I guess it was really a diagnosis that I'd feared the most. Finally being rubber stamped "out of control", or at least to be pushed around at the whim of my own neurochemestry. But, after a good deal of research on the drug and what must have been reading close to a hundred posts of positive feedback by folks taking the drug, I've finally decided to give it a try.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Nem,

OK, so you've decided to try lamotrigine. Are you taking an SSRI as well? Let us know how it goes. Sending luck your way. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Soley Lamotrigine for the time being as the SSRIs seem to make me more aggitated. I'm into my third day on Lamotrigine and Im beginning to feel more stable and connected as each moment passes by. This definitely seems to be the right med.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Lucky Aussies. :evil:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Nem, please keep updating us. Glad to hear you're off to a good start.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Nem, is it still going well? Update please


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

nemesis said:


> Soley Lamotrigine for the time being as the SSRIs seem to make me more aggitated. I'm into my third day on Lamotrigine and Im beginning to feel more stable and connected as each moment passes by. This definitely seems to be the right med.


Exactly the same for me. Lamotrigine combined with citalopram has been the first drug in 17 years of medication to really help me. It reduces anxiety, makes me feel less flat, more spontaneous and more myself, in touch with reality. It's still incresing in help after several months. I'm on 300mg a day. I'm not the type to be messianic about anything but I can'y stress enough how much it's helped me. I've been able to concentrate on reading, creating web graphics and other things for the first time in years.
It's by no means a cure, but it's really helping, which I would not have thought possible after 28 years of depersonalisation.
The negatives are sleelessness and a slightly manic feeling, which is funny as it's also prescibed for manic depression.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

It's interesting to note that Lamitrigine apparently acts by raising the GABA levels in brain. Someone might want to correct me here, but GABA being a neuro-excitory suppressent reduces the levels of anxiety and stabilizes mood at the same time helping both suffers of anxiety and those with mood disorders such as Bipolar.

Like you revdoc, this is one of the only medication that has improved my memory and concentation at the same time as keeping me on an even keel. Truly some great stuff after it starts working.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

What is a SPECT?? Should I get one before I ask my psychiatrist for this lamotrigine? Can my psychiatrist give me a SPECT or do I need to see a neurologist or something? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Nem,

I'm on the same boat that you are on. Just started the stuff 3 weeks ago and immediately noticed improvement, primarily in my mood and anxiety levels. So far, no improvement with my DR, but I'm still in the early stages, yet, still at 50 mg/day.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm presently on 200 mgs Lamictal, and I'm not absolutely certain at this point, but I think I may be starting to feel a bit of an improvement with it (my mood/energy levels seem to be improving, and the world feels slightly more 3-D).

If this keeps up, I may have my doctor take me all the way up to the maximum dosage (about 500 mgs, I think) over time and see what happens. (Barring side effects.)

e


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay well i start this medicine tomorrow. Keep updating me as to how you all are doing with it, and i will do the same... am a little nervous about it right now... hope it is helpful to you all.


----------



## Darek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Rainbotears,

so - how is it going? Any improvement yet?

And a question for all - what antidepressant are you trying in combination with lamotrigine? (As I am told, it helps more in combination with some SSRI).

Take care.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Darek,
I am on 25mgs and I will be working up slowly to a therapeutic dosage... I don't notice anything on this small dose... but no side effects bothering me so far either. 

I am taking the lamictal in combination with celexa. I will update once I get to a dosage that can help :wink: Hope it is going well for everyone else.


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

rainboteers said:


> Darek,
> I am on 25mgs and I will be working up slowly to a therapeutic dosage... I don't notice anything on this small dose... but no side effects bothering me so far either.


When I hit 180mg I started to wake early and be unable to get back to sleep again, which wasn't horrible but made me tired during the day. I kept myself going with caffeine, and it all caught up with me a few days later. Now I sleep during the day if needs be.
I reckon this drug will be all over the place in the next few years. It makes you feel more lively and less anxious at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey there

I am on 500mgs which sounds a lot I guess. The max. dose is 1000 though - the DRU at Kings have prescribed this much in extreme cases. I combine it with an SSRI and it has had a profound effect. I am still depersonalised but am fully functioning, able to laugh/cry and coping sufficiently to communicate how I am feeling without descending into panic or catatonia. This drug really does help.

Ev x


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

revdoc said:


> Lamotrigine combined with citalopram has been the first drug in 17 years of medication to really help me.......
> It's by no means a cure, but it's really helping, which I would not have thought possible after 28 years of depersonalisation.


Interesting, as well as....



nemesis said:


> it... reduces the levels of anxiety and stabilizes mood at the same time helping both suffers of anxiety and those with mood disorders such as Bipolar.


Back in 1999(?), my psychopharmacologist added Lamictal to my combo of Klonopin, Celexa and Nortriptyline. I'm also 24/7 chronic DP/DR for over 30 years. No let-up, not even in my dreams. I'm also very anxious, and when stressed the DP gets BAD.

My doctor's goal, before I stopped seeing him (I moved out of state), was to push the Lamictal and subsequently take me off of my other meds. But I have been afraid to touch the entire combo until recently, as it has been the most effective -- no cure though -- and I started with meds at age 15. (Call me Guinea Pig). (I've also gone through several extremely stressful years involving separation from my husband, a move, the death of my mother, etc.)

I am now decreasing the Nortriptyline VERY slowly, (everything will go VERY slowly -- still no bad effects as I see), and will decrease the Celexa slightly, then the Klonopin somewhat. This may take a year if not longer, probably two. I am still afraid of removing the Klonopin which really saved my rump back in 1987 and has kept me afloat since.

But after eliminating the Nortrip, and lowering the Klonopin, I may INCREASE the Lamictal which I haven't been able to do.... over 200mg I become very sleepy. (But this is attributed to the fact that I'm on the other meds -- the combo undoubtedly contributes to the sleepiness when the Lamictal is increased.)

The effect of Lamictal for me at 200mg/day added to my other meds (particularly the Celexa) has been very subtle yet very important. It lessens the "fear" of the DP/DR. It's almost impossible to articulate. And what really worked miracles for me, and has never stopped working is 6mg/Klonopin ... the first med to significantly decrease the DP/DR -- no other benzo did ANYTHING for me. They all did NOTHING ... didn't even help my anxiety.

*I also believe, for me, Lamctal is most effective with the Celexa (or SOME SRI for others), but I may be wrong about that. But, I need to say that, as it is possible some failed attemps here with Lamictal alone might have been more effective with an SSRI.*

*AND Very interesting about the Bipolar connection:*

1. I believe over the years I was misdiagnosed -- or a significant part of my makeup was not recognized properly. I have certain Borderline characteristics which may actually be on the Bi-polar spectrum. I would say I have what they are now calling "mood dysregulation" vs. full blown Borderline. I am also almost certain my mother was high functioning "Borderline". Note: I do not self-harm, cut, etc. and neither did she -- she was also a psychiatrist, but she had what may have been brief episodes of paranoia on and off. :? (A lovely combo there.)

2. So many years of experimenting with meds, I found that I am also very resistant to the effects of many meds and frequently need higher doses of things to feel any effect positive or negative. I don't get many negative side-effects from my meds. But I also need higher doses to feel any positive effect. (Hence the 6mg/Klonopin I've been on for years.)

*Bottom line, Lamictal may be an excellent med to try for those who have mood dysregulation/Bi-polar. I've said this numerous times, that my psychiatrist back in LA at UCLA had great success eliminating serious chronic DP in some patients with bipolar disorders ... using Lamictal alone.

So there seems to me to be a subgroup of people who have Bipolar, or what is now an antiquated term I believe -- Borderline, with DP who might respond well to Lamictal.

I was on a number of other "mood stabilizing" meds... Depakote, Tegratol, etc. They did nothing for me... good or bad.

Lamictal helped me significantly with both mood fluctuations AND the DP/DR -- both in extremely subtle ways, but in hindsight, I see the effect as being rather dramatic.*

Also, individual psychotherapy and most significantly group Dialectical Behavioral Therapy (the latter geared towards mood regulation) have helped significantly. I was in DBT for four months 12/2004-3/2005. It was then that I have finally begun putting the puzzle of my illness together.

I have a long way to go, as I had a truly dysfunctional upbringing which would have caused all manner of psychological problems anyway. I have no doubt I probably inherited mood problems and anxiety/depression from both parents.

This all goes back to Andy's original DP Board where the "Klono-Combo" was stumbled upon. There may be somethng to be said for this or the "Lamictal-Combo" (either combined w/an SSRI) for those of us with mood problems that are accompanied by DP.

We are all unique. Each are VERY individual cases here, despite what we all have in common re: the DP experience, and THAT varies as well though we all understand each other -- we can all connect w/DP Hell.

Best,
D
[Edited for the last time I hope.]


----------

